# Chicken might be egg bound? not sure



## Cici (2 mo ago)

I have a Plymouth Rock chicken named Luna, around 2 years old. She has been fairly healthy her entire life, no sicknesses. A few days ago she started waddling like a duck, and regularly sitting down and tucking her head into her chest. Her posture is like she is trying to defecate, with her back angled downwards and her tail is angled downwards so it is covering her vent. Luna is still drinking pretty well and eats, but it is easier for her to eat softer food like raisins or apples instead of the usual feed we give them. She sits down and sleeps anywhere. I looked up a few websites and they all say a chicken will die within 48 hours due to being unable to defecate, but Luna is passing wet stools consistently and it has been more than 2 days (we noticed this condition on Saturday morning).
I'm not sure if she is actually egg bound but we have been giving her calcium, plenty of supplements such as nutri-drench, warm baths, and plenty of sunlight. I've attempted to try and feel if there is an egg in her abdomen area. It is mainly soft, but also swollen. She is also not laying any eggs. Is she really egg-bound or is there another condition?
I will send a picture of her when I can, because right now she is sleeping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she's walking like a penguin then the probability is high that she is egg bound. Or internally laying. 

Warm soaks are reported to help relax them enough to pass the egg. Add D3 to the calcium to help give her muscles more strength to push out an egg if that's what it is.


----------

